# Best airless sprayer to stain deck



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I prefer spraytech and graco. A piston pump with a minimum of .25gpm and 3000psi will work fine for spraying a few decks a year. Depending on what stain you use will determine your tip size. The tip size consist of the orifice which depends on the thickness of the material your spraying and it also consist of the fan width, such as 515 will spray a ten inch wide fan and its a .015 orifice with will handle most paints. Even though you are spraying you will still need to do some masking off and back brush the stain. We own several sprayers, but personally don't spray decks, we do them all with a roller and brush, because a lot of product gets wasted spraying the balisters and you have to back brush any ways.


----------



## kboyz (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with HPNY. We also don't like to spray decks. Too much waste and potential for trouble (wind). I like to roll and back brush with a stain brush on a pole. Saves the back a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

Brush it on with a 2" brush :laughing:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Once again some awesome advice. Spraying decks is almost counter-productive. By the time you set up, mask and cover anything and everything you don't want stained in plastic sheeting, and clean up, well, you could have the deck done with roller and brush. Use the mini-rollers for spindles/balisters. I tried spraying ONE deck in my lifetime and with a light breeze I got stain on doors and windows on the OTHER side of a house. No more spraying for me.


----------

